# E basta Etta



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 14:38)

Ora è arrivata pure RosEtta, dopo Etta e BrunEtta.
Spero che prima o poi arrivi anche Tetta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 14:41)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora è arrivata pure RosEtta, dopo Etta e BrunEtta.
> Spero che prima o poi arrivi anche Tetta.


grossa magari


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 14:44)

o ma sono andata a controllare...mica ce l'ho Rosetta....


----------



## ologramma (Lunedì alle 14:49)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> grossa magari


Ricordatevi di mettere le foto


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 14:57)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> grossa magari


Sodddettagli….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Lunedì alle 15:02)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora è arrivata pure RosEtta, dopo Etta e BrunEtta.
> Spero che prima o poi arrivi anche Tetta.


Allora io potrei cambiare nick e diventare Giulietta


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:10)

Comunque l’ultima iscritta è Rosetta.
Speriamo sia gnocca, porca e volenterosa di vendicarsi del marito fedifrago!


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 15:11)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Comunque l’ultima iscritta è Rosetta.
> Speriamo sia gnocca, porca e volenterosa di vendicarsi del marito fedifrago!


mi è apparsa solo ora....misteri della vita


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 15:22)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> o ma sono andata a controllare...mica ce l'ho Rosetta....


Sta dal panettiere.


----------



## danny (Lunedì alle 15:43)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora è arrivata pure RosEtta, dopo Etta e BrunEtta.
> Spero che prima o poi arrivi anche Tetta.


Io preferisco la michetta, ma se proprio deve arrivare la tetta, che almeno porti con sé l'amica.


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 15:51)

danny ha detto:


> Io preferisco la michetta, ma se proprio deve arrivare la tetta, che almeno porti con sé l'amica.


Così facciamo una per ciascuno che non fa male a nessuno….


----------



## Nono (Lunedì alle 16:26)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ora è arrivata pure RosEtta, dopo Etta e BrunEtta.
> Spero che prima o poi arrivi anche Tetta.


E CiulEtta no????


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 16:42)

Nono ha detto:


> E CiulEtta no????


Te subito sul porcoso vai….


----------



## Koala (Lunedì alle 17:17)

Io continuo a preferire la porchEtta


----------



## Nono (Lunedì alle 18:49)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Te subito sul porcoso vai….


Sarà l'astinenza


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 18:56)

Koala ha detto:


> Io continuo a preferire la porchEtta


Che buono, non mangio un panino con la porchEtta da una vita


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 18:56)

Nono ha detto:


> Sarà l'astinenza


@Pincopallino provvedi


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 19:59)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> @Pincopallino provvedi


Non gli basto più…


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 20:04)

E’ arrivata anche ViolaFerrante89, e vai, altra gnocca! Nono…dacci dentro!


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 20:10)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E’ arrivata anche ViolaFerrante89, e vai, altra gnocca! Nono…dacci dentro!


Se 89 è l'anno di nascita la vedo dura


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 20:13)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se 89 è l'anno di nascita la vedo dura


Da 18 anni e un giorno, per lui va bene.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 20:14)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Da 18 anni e un giorno, per lui va bene.


Bisogna vedere se va bene a lei


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 20:15)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere se va bene a lei


Lui va bene a tutte.
Nel suo avatar…c’è la sua foto della prima comunione.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Lunedì alle 20:55)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E’ arrivata anche ViolaFerrante89, e vai, altra gnocca! Nono…dacci dentro!


Ma sarà il suo nome e cognome reale????
Oltretutto conosco qualcuno che fa Ferrante di cognome...
Sarà la mia vicina?
Adesso vado da lei a chiederglielo...


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 21:07)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sarà il suo nome e cognome reale????
> Oltretutto conosco qualcuno che fa Ferrante di cognome...
> Sarà la mia vicina?
> Adesso vado da lei a chiederglielo...


Ferrante non era il cognome di quella che aveva scritto “L’amica geniale”? Mi pare eh.


----------



## Brunetta (Lunedì alle 21:20)

Etta ha detto:


> Ferrante non era il cognome di quella che aveva scritto “L’amica geniale”? Mi pare eh.


Anche intellettuale...


----------



## Pincopallino (Lunedì alle 21:34)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche intellettuale...


Ti ricordo che siete quasi colleghe….


----------



## Koala (Lunedì alle 21:37)

Etta ha detto:


> Ferrante non era il cognome di quella che aveva scritto “L’amica geniale”? Mi pare eh.


Si, anche se Elena Ferrante era uno pseudonimo


----------



## Reginatriste72 (Lunedì alle 21:47)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non gli basto più…


Meglio così


----------



## Nono (Lunedì alle 21:48)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Se 89 è l'anno di nascita la vedo dura


Se invece è l'età sarebbe perfetta.
Mi piacciono un po' più giovani


----------



## Nono (Lunedì alle 21:51)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non gli basto più…


Mi trascuri


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 22:00)

Koala ha detto:


> Si, anche se Elena Ferrante era uno pseudonimo


Ah ecco.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (Lunedì alle 22:00)

Nono ha detto:


> Se invece è l'età sarebbe perfetta.
> Mi piacciono un po' più giovani


Così ti possono chiamare...zio?


----------



## Etta (Lunedì alle 22:00)

Nono ha detto:


> Se invece è l'età sarebbe perfetta.
> Mi piacciono un po' più giovani


La “carne fresca” vince sempre.


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 22:01)

Nono ha detto:


> Se invece è l'età sarebbe perfetta.
> Mi piacciono un po' più giovani


Ammazza!!!! Occhio che ti denunciano per pedofilia


----------



## omicron (Lunedì alle 22:14)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Ammazza!!!! Occhio che ti denunciano per pedofilia


89 ha 34 anni, mica 10


----------



## Nono (Lunedì alle 22:21)

omicron ha detto:


> 89 ha 34 anni, mica 10


Omi ... leggi meglio


----------



## CIRCE74 (Lunedì alle 22:24)

omicron ha detto:


> 89 ha 34 anni, mica 10


Vero...89 mi sembrava più giovane...sto invecchiando


----------



## omicron (Lunedì alle 22:28)

Nono ha detto:


> Omi ... leggi meglio


Gerontofilo 




CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Vero...89 mi sembrava più giovane...sto invecchiando


Perché ci sentiamo giovani noi
Ma non lo siamo


----------

